# Hook and Line Bull Minnows.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Sometimes it is easier to catch Bull Minnows (aka Mud Minnows, Killifish, Killies, etc) on hook and line than cast net them. Tiny potholes, culverts, grass lines and rocky places where cast netting is not feasible work for me. I have a half dozen spots that are usually productive.

I use an old fly rod or fiberglass pole with 4# Fluorocarbon line, a tiny float, tiny sinker and a # 16 long shank hook for the job. Ten minutes is usually enough time to load my well. 

Bait of choice? GULP Earthworm in the little bottle shown.

I fish smaller Bull Minnows on a small jig and large ones freelined or on a fish finder rig. Just avout everything eats Bull Minnows. Take some when you fish for Black Snapper. Fish with a tiny circle hook and large split shot. Cast far up current and put your rod in the holder. About the time your line gets straight down, your rod bends over.










Here is the size I like.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Never actually thought about fishing for them, although I have targeted the large freshwater shiners that are wild with #12 hooks.

Great tip!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I usually use a minnow trap. Throw it in the day before and usually have plenty.

Skip


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I used minnow traps for a long time but these days, folks will steal your trap if you turn your back on it for more than 30 seconds. I won't mention which people because they might make tacos out of my dog.


----------

